# NKP - Nkwe Platinum



## dale (21 February 2008)

hey guys, been hearing platinum is all the go these days, been snooping around the mining sites and a few of these south african explorers look interesting. any ideas?

cheers 

dale


----------



## JimmySwell (15 March 2008)

Three things about NKP interest me this week.

The price of platinum has retraced from its recent high and is heading back up.

Secondly, the NKP chart shows that the DIs are about to cross over.

Finally, the dispute with two other companies over exploration licences has been resolved and no longer hangs over NKP as a potential risk.

The share price closed at 85c yesterday on above average volume.

I've been unsuccessful at posting visible charts on this forum, so have a look using your favourite charting tools.


----------



## dale (1 April 2008)

wow, up 15% yesterday with no announcement, think someone bought a big chunk or does somebody know something we don't ?

happy trading

dale


----------



## sjx (8 June 2009)

This stock has attracted a fair bit of attention lately.. recently a broker target of $7.50

Keep an eye on it.


----------



## craigj (9 June 2009)

which broker was that?
i bought and sold recently 26c to 34c
seemed to be a stock that moved up or down a few cents in a day so good to trade


----------



## champ2003 (9 November 2009)

craigj said:


> which broker was that?
> i bought and sold recently 26c to 34c
> seemed to be a stock that moved up or down a few cents in a day so good to trade




Well I think that it would be well worth having another look at NKP.

The share price is looking like making another strong run up very soon IMO.

The BFS will be in December and PM's seem to be in the limelight at the moment.

Xtrata will be making a decision as to whether or not they exercise their option to gain 50% of the project soon after.

A resource upgrade is also on the cards very soon as well.

The inidicators on the chart is starting to turn up again.

All of the above will be the catalysts for a major re- rating IMO.


----------



## Accaeric (17 December 2009)

Garatau Project 
resource: 23.6 million Ounces
Peak production: 600,000 Ounces
Operating cost per ounce: USD470
Current plantinum: USD1,450
Operating margin: USD980
Mining life: >50 years
Annual operating profit: USD588million
50% attributible to NKP: USD294million
Assuming NKP still will incur other costs
giving only 60% net profit: USD176million
Net present value of Garatau project: USD24.3 Billion

Current market value ONLY AUD 0.2 Billion

If Plantinum price (long term assumption) is USD 950
Net present value of Garatau project: USD11 Billion

NKP still has Tubatse Project which is double resource of 46million ounces.


----------



## skc (17 December 2009)

Accaeric said:


> Garatau Project
> resource: 23.6 million Ounces
> Peak production: 600,000 Ounces
> Operating cost per ounce: USD470
> ...




Thanks for the info. But can you confirm your numbers? 

Assuming $176m net profit each year for 50 years, how did you get NPV of $24B? Even $176m x 50 = $8.8B? If you use a discount rate of say 12%, you get ~$1.5B as NPV for NKP. So depending on the capital costs, will leave NKP somewhere in the vicinity of $1B?

Still well above current market cap of $0.2B, but not 100 times more.


----------



## explod (6 January 2010)

With platinum on the rise this could do well.   Daryle Morely, Day Trader mentioned same in todays paper which is what caught my eye.  

If it closes above .55 today we could have a smooth ride to the .80cent area.   It fell sharply from this area in late 08 which will form some resistance.


----------



## kenny (13 January 2010)

Disc. I hold NKP/NKPO.

Slow drift upwards as the Bankable Feasibility Study with Xtrata comes due for release sometime in January 2010.

NKP is probably being buoyed by the increasing interest in the PGM sector in general. Some recent links on PGM's;



http://www.commodityonline.com/news/Boom-year-ahead-for-platinum-24653-3-1.html

http://www.dailymarkets.com/stocks/2010/01/10/the-ultimate-guide-to-pplt-platinum-etf/

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## olharryboy (23 February 2010)

*NKP*

Does anyone know much about this one? I have purchased after some research. 
Note ANZ nominees listed as a major shareholder on their website, as well as a JV with Xstrata.

ANZ Nominees Limited  36,874,866  19.96%

 Looks promising?


----------



## charles 11 (27 February 2010)

*South African Businesses to Lobby ANC on Mines Nationalization*

Feb. 26 (Bloomberg) -- Business Unity of South Africa, a lobbying group, will present the ruling African National Congress with arguments against proposals to nationalize the country’s mines, Chief Executive Officer Jerry Vilakazi said. 

At a council meeting last week, BUSA members decided to pre-empt a potential shift in policy by engaging with the ANC’s leaders to present the views of business and to tell them how nationalization would affect the economy, Vilakazi said yesterday in a phone interview from Johannesburg. 

“You can’t banish public debate, but you can counter it with facts, with evidence and with solid counterarguments,” Vilakazi said. “I get this question almost every second day from different businesses. Should they be worried, shouldn’t they be worried?” 

The state should own at least 60 percent of all mining assets in South Africa, the world’s biggest producer of precious metals, according to an ANC Youth League policy document. League President Julius Malema, who rallied behind President Jacob Zuma to help him into the country’s top job, said the group will campaign against any politician who doesn’t support this policy. 

BUSA includes the Chamber of Mines of South Africa, which in turn includes BHP Billiton Ltd.’s BHP Billiton Energy Coal, De Beers Consolidated Mines Ltd., AngloGold Ashanti Ltd. and Anglo American Plc. 

President Jacob Zuma and the ANC have said it isn’t their policy to transfer the country’s mines to state ownership as requested by the party’s youth wing. 

To contact the reporter on this story: Franz Wild in Johannesburg at 
Last Updated: February 26, 2010 03:47 EST


----------



## eddyeagle (25 May 2010)

Suspended from official quotation yesterday, pending the release of an announcement regarding a corporate update. 

I'm thinking this will be related to the joint venture with X-strata. Just hoping the news is positive.


----------



## banska bystrica (25 May 2010)

Scuttlebutt in a Sydney broking house is a further delay for the BFS until end of calendar year. Wouldn't surprise with market turmoil right now. Time will tell.


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

Anyone been following recent events?
Or better still, any holders here?
Thoughts!!!
Im a holder,still unsure of outcome once trading resumes!
Cheers


----------



## Miner (14 December 2010)

xenith69 said:


> Anyone been following recent events?
> Or better still, any holders here?
> Thoughts!!!
> Im a holder,still unsure of outcome once trading resumes!
> Cheers




I am a holder
Unfortunatley you can predict the scenario with so much negative publicity, board contradiction, sell sign by their great supporter newsletter with a 180 degree turnaround and an apology for misinforming subscribers, court cases and current bids shown at ASX site.
I wish this negative scene be turned into a positive one when NKP resumes in the market - but no speculation from me here.

I could have sold it at 45 cents with some losses but now going to be a total loss as the newsletter sort of predicted a very low value with a disclaimer that people should not hold more than 5% on one scrip 

Please do your research rather objectively taking consideration on platinum market and what could be the regret matrix should NKP really goes bad.

I am sure other holders will put their two  here


----------



## xenith69 (14 December 2010)

I dont subscribe to the DR but i follow some of his recommendations.
I got into NKP B4 AC covered it.
It really is anyones  guess what will happen,but im sure there may be something that no one saw coming.
Pure speculation of course!
Cheers
Xen


----------



## xenith69 (19 December 2010)

Quite happy with the lastest ann
May just get that surprise after all!
Suspect another SDL type of run here!


----------



## prozac (19 December 2010)

Miner, I'll still give you 40c for your NKP stock.


----------



## xenith69 (16 January 2011)

Due to come out of suspension this week


----------



## greggles (19 March 2018)

Zijin Mining Group Co., Ltd. have made a take over bid for Nkwe Platinum at 8c a share. It closed at 3c yesterday so the announcement sent traders into a frenzy and it closed at 7.2c, up 140%.

Nkwe Platinum relisted in November last year and have traded at a discount to today's proposed take over price since then. For those who bought in over the last couple of months the take over bid is good news. Not so sure about long term holders though.

As set out in the announcement, Zijin Mining Group have a number of pre-conditions before making a binding offer:

review of the current Life of Mine Plan for the Garatouw Project (LoM Plan);
review of the corporate financial model for NKP based on the current LoM Plan;
completion of limited satisfactory commercial, legal, tax and accounting due diligence on NKP;
final approval of the Zijin Board of Directors; and
execution of a definitive agreement giving effect to the Proposal, on customary terms and conditions for a transaction of this nature and in a form acceptable to Zijin.
So it sounds like it might be a while before this deal closes, if it fact it actually does.


----------



## greggles (17 August 2018)

Nkwe Platinum to be acquired by its largest shareholder Zijin Mining Group Co. Limited at 10c a share, a 25% increase on the 8c originally proposed by Zijn back in March. The acquisition will be via an amalgamation under Bermuda law and NKP's Independent Directors have unanimously recommended that shareholders vote in favour of the amalgamation in the absence of a superior proposal.

NKP is up 33.86% to 9.3c this morning.


----------



## jbocker (17 August 2018)

I will stay with the 25% minority holders, and hold out. I believe the resources are worth a lot more. It is still an interesting fight. Are you familiar with the group representing the minority?


----------



## greggles (17 August 2018)

jbocker said:


> I will stay with the 25% minority holders, and hold out. I believe the resources are worth a lot more. It is still an interesting fight. Are you familiar with the group representing the minority?



No, I'm not familiar with them. Where are they organising? Do they have a Facebook page/group?

I think that now the NKP directors have recommended that shareholders vote in favour of the amalgamation they probably have an uphill battle on their hands.


----------



## sptrawler (17 August 2018)

Jeez are Nkwe still going, my B.I.L lost his shirt on them, years ago.


----------



## jbocker (17 August 2018)

greggles said:


> No, I'm not familiar with them. Where are they organising? Do they have a Facebook page/group?
> 
> I think that now the NKP directors have recommended that shareholders vote in favour of the amalgamation they probably have an uphill battle on their hands.



Send an email to Xuan
*(I have deleted Xuans email address as it is probably not appropriate for me publish it without consent)*
I am sure he will update you. A very well organised group on behalf of minority shareholders and some very interesting observations of the latest offer.
Send me a message if you want my email and I can forward the latest.


----------



## jbocker (23 November 2018)

Another announcement about Bidco is still thinking about the amalgamation. Not sure if it will proceed. Blah blah. Is this a ploy trying to freak out the dissenting shareholders.
Adds to the volatlility in pricing. I am having fun with buys and sells in another account, while waiting for the outcome of my tranche held as a dissenting shareholder.


----------



## jbocker (27 December 2018)

My ASF January Competition Pick
Will Bidco make news of the amalgamation this month and pay out the 10c per share to shareholders. Any news  along these lines will give a kick in price.
Probably a few months too early for the competition pick. Dissenting shareholders still waiting a better offer.


----------



## jbocker (29 January 2019)

Read previous post. Picking again for February tipping comp.
Time for Bidco to get off the pot. They need to realise that the dissenting minority voters aint going away.


----------



## jbocker (6 February 2019)

Amalgamation Update - Chinese regulatory approval from the State Administration of Foreign Exchange ("SAFE") to transfer funds/establish the Exchange Fund Approval received by Gold Mountains (Bidco).

Well is this some of the big news we have been waiting for? A couple of more approvals and I would guess the 10c will be paid initially to all shareholders.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190206/pdf/442dkzh6gy4g9l.pdf

Unless there is more stalling to have the dissenting vote change their minds (good luck with that).


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 February 2019)

Haven't followed this company, only came across this thread, but looking at the chart it seems that the market doesn't have too much confidence that shareholders are actually going to get their 10 cents?


----------



## jbocker (7 February 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Haven't followed this company, only came across this thread, but looking at the chart it seems that the market doesn't have too much confidence that shareholders are actually going to get their 10 cents?



Yes this has been going a while if the deal goes through Bidco/Zijin will get a bargain. The dissenting voters have asked for better value.  Time has eroded the patience and therefore the pricing and I daresay some non dissenters have sold out, which is natural enough. I think that the stalling by Bidco/Zijin amalgamation is a tactic to get the dissenters to fold.
Their last announcement is pretty significant and I think a good indication that they are still working towards an amalgamation. But who knows!?


----------



## jbocker (13 February 2019)

Smurf1976 said:


> Haven't followed this company, only came across this thread, but looking at the chart it seems that the market doesn't have too much confidence that shareholders are actually going to get their 10 cents?



The believers have returned. Praise the believers. 
I have just for the moment slung to the top of the monthly comp. A short dance in the sun.


----------



## jbocker (11 March 2019)

The amalgamation is set to proceed, at long last The 10c payout it will go ahead. The dissenters case will follow shortly.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190311/pdf/443cb270zsyjhy.pdf


----------



## System (25 March 2019)

On March 21st, 2019, Nkwe Platinum Limited (NKP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the amalgamation between NKP and its  shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in NKP by Gold Mountains (Bermuda) Investment Limited under Bermuda Law.


----------



## jbocker (25 March 2019)

This story hasn't finished yet.
Dissenting shareholders have a court action in place for fair value share payout.
*The behaviour of Chinese corporate takeover and shareholder treatment is on display*. Currently they are withholding their 10c pay out to the dissenters.
It is thought that they will float in South Africa on their share market. The total value of the asset will be interesting for this IPO compared with the value they paid out on.


----------

